# New to me Springfield RO....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

took her to the range for a quick session. A very sweet shooter so far. No issues at all with wally world ball ammo. One thing I had done is new night sights being installed, since I'm going to carry her. I went with Dawson front and a Harrison design rear. I already swapped on some VZ grips. I'm also getting it Cerakoted. The two fly offs at the top of the pic, I doubled tap by accident . That's two mags shown there. At 25 yds



Cheers 
Ron


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

A double tap by accident?

Now, that's scary.


----------

